# Vektordatei für Bilddatei jpg oder pdf dringend hilfe gesucht!!



## Chriss163 (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz neu hier und habe eine frage, die mich schon seit wochen beschäftigt.
darum gehts:
für mein auto soll ein aufkleber gedruckt werden. sehr groß (102cm x 145cm) für die motorhaube. nach unzähligen anfragen höre bzw. lese ich immer ich soll die vektordatei schicken. habe ich nicht, also habe ich mir dieses inkscape herunter geladen. kurzum ich kriege es nicht hin. kann mir da nicht jemand helfen? es ist allerdings eine komplizierte form. also nicht eckig, oder rund... ich kenne mich mit grafiken... überhaupt nicht aus, aber kann ich von einem kleinen bild (10x15cm) ein sooo großen aufkleber drucken, ohne dass dann alles verpixelt ist?
wenn ich das im paint so vergrößere erkenne ich garnix mehr. 
wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## smileyml (14. November 2010)

Bevor hier überhaupt etwas passiert, bitte ich dich erstens an die Netiquette und damit vor allem an eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu halten. Zweitens solltest du das Bild mal an deinen Beitrag anhängen anstatt ihn irgendwie irgendwo upzuloaden - das macht es nur umständlicher.

Da du es nicht selbst machen kannst oder willst, sollte es also auch in das Jobforum verschoben werden. Und drittens, wie du selbst schon sagst, ist es wohl eine komplexere Form, wonach du uns nur noch sagen solltest, ob du für das Vektorisieren Geld bezahlen willst oder nicht - dann wird es auch entsprechend verschoben.

Marco


----------



## mgraf (14. November 2010)

Gleiche Meinung wie smileyml

Zusatz:
Es gibt auch online Dienste die Bilder in Vectorformate umwandeln können - mit mehr oder minder guten Ergebnissen:

http://www.google.at/search

Nachdem ich deinen angefügten Link 3mal versucht habe - also die Captcha-Abfrage ist mir die Lust vergangen, ansonsten hättest du vielleicht schon ein Ergebnis....


----------



## Chriss163 (15. November 2010)

Hatte eigentlich auf Hilfe gehofft, und nicht um mich belehren zu lassen, ob ich nun die Groß-und Kleinschreibung beherrsche! Es waren ganz einfache Fragen gestellt, von jemandem, der von Grafiken... keine Ahnung hat. Schade, dass man hier gleich angemacht wird!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. November 2010)

Den ersten Punkt hast du doch jetzt mit Bravour gemeistert.  Jetzt lad am besten das Beispielbild als Anhang hoch – wie das geht steht hier – und dir wird garantiert geholfen.

Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen! 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## smileyml (15. November 2010)

Da es der betreffende scheinbar trotz Aufforderung nicht schafft, habe ich das Bild nun nach unzähligem Popup-Wegklicken an seinen Beitrag angehangen.
Trotzdem bleibt nun die Frage ob du Geld ausgeben willst dafür oder nicht?!
...und ob dann auch die Unsauberkeiten beim Vektorisieren beachtet werden sollen und in welchem Format du die Datei am Ende benötigst.

Soweit ich das jetzt auf die schnelle überblicke, scheint es mir auch fast so, als ob man diesen Aufkleber käuflich erwerben kann und das Logo u.U. auch durch Jeep geschützt sein kann. Aber dem kann bei Bedarf ein potentieller Vektorisierer nachgehen.

Marco

PS: Du hast dich mit dem Anmelden hier übrigens auch gegenüber der Netiquette bereiterklärt, demnach sollte ein Artikel also auch gut lesbar sein - gerade wenn du dann noch  Hilfe suchst.


----------



## Chriss163 (15. November 2010)

So, dass reicht jetzt. Das ist kein Forum, sondern ein Stall voller selbstverliebter! NEIN DANKE******


----------



## smileyml (15. November 2010)

Soviel sei noch gesagt.
Es gibt eben ein Jobforum hier, wo diese Anfragen hingehören - http://www.tutorials.de/jobboerse-jobs-tutorials-de/
Leider konnte deine Anfrage nicht verschoben werden, da es einen entgeldlichen und einen unentgeldlichen Bereich gibt. Natürlich steht es dir frei deine Anfrage dort auch selbst zu stellen.

Dieser Bereich dient eher der Hilde, wenn Leute selbst etwas zeichnen wollen. Und auf eventuelle Bild- oder  Kopierrechte sollte man nun mal gerade in der Öffentlichkeit achten, da man sonst im Zweifel schnell mal eine Klage am Hals hat - genau sollte man das dann aber im Einzelfall entscheiden.

Alles andere ist mir auch egal!
Jeder wie er kann.


----------

